# Are you an experimental buyer when buying online something get your attention and?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw this old LP a 10'' inch
quite short in length but it's *Roger Blanchard *ensemble, Chansons du Vieux Paris de Saint Louis a Henry 8, whit some Franco-Flemish subjects a record of 1956 mono but perhaps a thick chunk of petrol and I can listen to mono in stereo I have 3 speakers.

Do I found something interesting and odd old and worthful on eBay and it was cheap to buy?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Perhaps you did, profundis. And please, go easy on that trust fund.


----------

